# Whats the man difference between



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

What significant difference is there between them?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

theres a few diffrences, body shape/ temperment .ect


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Rocco Posted Yesterday, 09:02 PM
> What significant difference is there between them?


Several characters. Visit opefe species information page.

Click here.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

Rocco said:


> What significant difference is there between them?
> [snapback]917276[/snapback]​


im on the same boat as you, i cant tell the differences at all


----------

